# Heading Out!



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action

Hello Everyone!

I leave in a few hours from Florida to Tennessee (Harrison State Park) then off to Rockford Illinois area/Wisconsin....After that, heading to Mount Rushmore , Yellowstone, then heading back through Arkansas, before heading home..... for a total of 3 weeks.... Going to take some pics, so possibly I can place them on this site....

So if anyone sees us, Wave a Hellllllllllllllll o.......and I will make sure I wave back...

p.s. Couldn't find the 3.4 ton vehicle to make a side trip to Michigan to Lakeshore to get the beautiful 31 RQS...but......................So I have been telling everyone, I might bring back some souveniers......just a 31 foot RQS Outback...with a new vehicle....and if I don't, this 28 foot Outbacker will get plenty of time to exercise!!!

CYA!!!!! action 
Sandy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Sandy








That sounds like a quite an adventure you have planned there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time and stay safe action

Dawn


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

have a great trip, and be safe.

darrel


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Have a fun and safe trip!!!


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action

Hello everyone!

What an adventure so far......

Atlanta...ooooooooo way too hot in traffic and Tahoe stalled.....twice....(and I saw a 2500 HD Suburban at the same time....







...told Hubby...see....that's what we need!!!!)
Then the storms came a short time later, and whooooooooooosh...propane tank cover fell off and hit a car...no damage to driver and car....Thank goodneses...

Know where we can get another one for our 28 foot BHS? We went to Burlington RV center in southern Wisconsin, replaced it with a vinyl one and first day out, it ripped







.....At the RV center I saw the OUTBACK 31 RQS sitting there, and cried....as I wanted to take her home







.....

Found a 2500 Suburban on the internet in Chicago, but it was way out of our way, so I couldn't buy one







(besides when I called...they were sooooooo rude) I am hoping to find one on the road somewhere.....

On our way through Wisconsin Dells last Wednesday , I saw another OUTBACK on I-90

Anyone out there that I might of ran into??

So now we are in the Black Hills of South Dakota for a few days...noticed we lost the cover for the back bumper....GEEEZ, this Outback is slowing coming apart...







poor thing.....but treats us well..other than the fact, I forgot how to turn on the heat......(hey this Florida family gets cold below 70 shy )

We plan on leaving on Sunday and head to Yellowstone...I am nervous that I won't find a place since I ran into the 4th of July holiday..any suggestions?

Saw on another forum...that you guys recommend synthetic transmission oil....so....hubby liked that idea and will get that when we return......(hmmm that's if we still have this TAHOE!!!---wife is trying guys!!!)

Hello to all......... action ....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great update....I think









Keep having fun. Call ahead to a campground for the holiday time. I am heading south on the second and will deal with the same 'problem' Don t forget to find the local fireworks when you stop.

Have fun









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Keep the faith, Sandy!

The Outback will make it, and the DH will see the light!
The Outback you saw in Wisconsin may have been LarryThe Outback out of Portland, Oregon. He should be in that area about now on his Land Cruise!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action

Saw 2 outbacks here in the Black Hills on hwy 16 action on my way to Mount Rushmore!!! Anyone we might know????

Yah we are having fun!!

.....can't be camping without "little incidences"

Called and booked Fishing Bridge in Yellowstone for the 4th and 5th...so looks like we might be in Cody WY on the 3rd....











> Outback will make it, and the DH will see the light!


 what does "DH" mean PDX?









BYE Y'all action 
Sandy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> action
> Called and booked Fishing Bridge in Yellowstone for the 4th and 5th...so looks like we might be in Cody WY on the 3rd....
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting a site! When you get to Cody - find out when the Cody Rodeo is. It used to be a weekly event all summer. I ran the riding program at the National Girl Scout Center (used to be in Tensleep, WY - then sold to the Sierra Club - don't know what came of it). Rode several times in the Codeo Rody (as we used to call it) - Barrel Racing & Pole Bending - great fun! Lifetime memories for a horsey-kid from yankee-land!!!!



Goofyoutbacker28rls said:


> what does "DH" mean PDX?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Dear" or "Darling" - your choice


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action

Thanks Wolfwood......for the reading of "DH".....ah yeppers...she will make it...she has me to watch over her...although when I hooked up the electric...we blew a "fuse" at the box and hubbie told me that I shouldn't of had the converter on it..."only when necessary"...well I didn't know..........









I live near a town that has Rodeo's in Florida...never went.....hmmm maybe I will get the chance....

CYA.... action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like your having a good time beside the few incedences
Have fun and keep us updated









Don


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action 
Thanks Hootbob, yes this is truly an adventure...

Went to the evening Mount Rushmore lighting...and.............I had to take my dachshund, as he just can't be alone for one minute....(such a sap!!!)








Saw an Outbacker coming from Mount Rushmore
So I decided to wait in the Tahoe while the family went to see the celebration...as Packer wasn't allowed in the memorial......

But while I was waiting, little Packer became his own little tourist spot









I had the door open, listening to XM, and an hour later, XM stopped working....

Well....................little ooooooooooooo ...me made the poor DH Tahoe run its battery down.....







didn't know one could do that in so short of time.....

Hubbie will have it checked out tomorrow before heading to Yellowstone.......

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Our camping "incidences" continue (DAILY)









Have a great weekend everyone!!!! action

CYA...Sandy


----------



## Goofyoutbacker28rls (Jan 5, 2006)

action

Came "home" today from Custer State Park route 16A-definitely not a road for trailers....but well worth the drive ......

ANY HO*.........my Outback became constipated!!!!!*

She smelled and I said to hubbie, can you check my sewer connection I did for him 2 days ago......wellllllllllllllllll








he said I didn't open the valve.........









thought he would do THAT!!!!









I know what you guys are thinking....she really is goofy!!!!









Hey least she was loaded down with last night's storm (with hail)









Tahoe got a new battery today.....









Hey we hear CODY is a bad route into Yellowstone...Anyone out there confirm?

Well we ARE going that route regardless!!!! 
















Time for some joe.....CYA action Sandy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ah the joys of a great road trip!

Sandy, everytime it seems like one of those 'What else can go wrong' moments, just remember, you are providing great entertainment for the rest of us! So how bad could it be?









I will be interested in hearing your review of Fishing Bridge.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

